# El amplificador TDA2616



## moises95 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tengo una duda sobre el TDA2616. Nececita tension negativa, y voy a usar una fuente de pc +-12v, pero no se si 0,8 amperes de  voltaje negativo serian lo suficiente para alimentar el TDA2616.

En el datasheet dice que con 21v necesita 4 amperios, no se cuanto con 12v porque no lo pone, tampoco se si 4 amperios se refiere al consumo de las dos tensiones  y cuanto consume de cada tension.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2011)

No dice que consuma 4A dice pico no repetitivo, y más abajo dice pico repetitivo 2.2A

A +-12V sobre 8ohms te dara 6W para obtener los 12W por canal necesitas +-16V y que la fuene te entrengue al menos 1.2A totales, si entrega más corriente mejor
para tu trafo a 6w de salida la corriente que te entrega alcanza


----------



## moises95 (Jul 22, 2011)

Una pregunta, yo cojo un tda por ejemplo de 40watts si le pones un speaker de 2 homios, y la cosa es que tengo 4 altavoces de 4 homios, si yo cojo y conecto los 4 altavoces de manera que den 2 homios o menos funcionarian los 4 altavoces a 40w?

¿Que me comentais del amplificador TDA1558Q?

4x 11 watts, ¿Me vendria bien para un 4.0 de habitacion? y para el subwoofer 22w


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2011)

Antes que nada hay que saber primero la mínima impedancia que soporta el amplificador ya que no es cosa de andar poniendo lo que uno tiene o le parece, por eso     en todo equipo se especifica la potencia de salida y sobre que impedancia

A leer cual es la impedancia de trabajo del amplificador para saber si podes o no colocar una carga de 2 ohms, No te olvides que cuando menor es la impedancia aumenta la distorción

Por otro lado, un TDA de uso automotriz es la peor elección para utilzar en la casa por la elevada distorción del mismo debido a que funcion a 12V

Un equipo de calidad decente que entregue 10W RMS sobre ohms necesita una fuente de 33V

Si escuchas uno y otro la diferncia es abismal en la calidad de sonido mientras el integrado al máximo suena feo el que te dijgo no.

Es preferible que hagas algo a 24V que entrega 6W en 8hms y suena 100 veces mejor que el que vos queres armar y la diferencia al óido es mínima, ya que para que tengas una sensación del doble de potencia hace falta en le práctica 4 veces más

Podes utilizar el TDA2004 que es muy bueno, y de buena calidad,


----------



## moises95 (Jul 22, 2011)

el TDA2004 no es de radio de coche?, como que se olle muy bien?

Otra cosa, si yo tengo 2 altavoces de 8 homios y los pongo de manera que quedan en 4 homios, sonaria igual que si le pusisese directamente un altavoz de 4 homs? Potencia en vatios, distorcion...Esque no te he entendido muy bien lo de la impedancia. 

Resumiendo, conecto 2 altavoces de 8 homs de manera que sumen 4 homs o conecto directamente un altavoz de 4 homs?? que es mejor

¿Que tension le puedo meter al tda2004 para conseguir los 10Wrms sobre 4Ω? 

¿Que es el bootstrap?


----------



## moncada (Jul 22, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> el TDA2004 no es de radio de coche?, como que se olle muy bien?
> 
> Otra cosa, si yo tengo 2 altavoces de 8 homios y los pongo de manera que quedan en 4 homios, sonaria igual que si le pusisese directamente un altavoz de 4 homs? Potencia en vatios, distorcion...Esque no te he entendido muy bien lo de la impedancia.
> 
> ...



El TDA2004 lleva dos TDA2002 en su interior, por lo que puedes montar un amplificador estéreo o uno mono en puente, cuadruplicando la potencia. Este integrado se utilizó mucho en autorradios.

Para obtener 4 Ohms con dos altavoces de 8 solamente hay una manera de hacerlo: conectar ambos en paralelo: positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo. De esta manera sonará mejor que con un altavoz único de 4 ohms, porque moverás más aire. De igual forma, conseguirás que la potencia soportada por los dos altavoces se sume.

Con un TDA2004 puedes obtener bastante más de 10w sobre 8 ohms si lo montas en configuración puente. En configuración normal (estéreo) para conseguir 10w por canal, deberías bajar la impedancia de salida a unos 2 ohm (dos altavoces de 4 ohms en paralelo).
Yo no alimentaría a este integrado con más de 18v... Acuérdate de dotarle de un buen disipador de calor con pasta de silicona de por medio...

En esta página aparece el TDA2004 en montaje puente mono y estéreo:
http://www.electronica.ro/audio/TDA2004.shtml

Con respecto al "bootstrap", no sé exactamente lo que quiere decir ya que no sé inglés, per en este hilo se habla de ello:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/tecnica-bootstrap-17883/

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Jul 22, 2011)

moncada dijo:


> Para obtener 4 Ohms con dos altavoces de 8 solamente hay una manera de hacerlo: conectar ambos en paralelo: positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo. De esta manera sonará mejor que con un altavoz único de 4 ohms, porque moverás más aire. De igual forma, conseguirás que la potencia soportada por los dos altavoces se sume.



y que pasaria si pongo en paralelo 4 altavoces de 8 homs? Daria 1,XX homs ¿no?. Tambien seria bueno hacer eso o no?

Y que quiere decir eso de mover mas aire?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2011)

me equivoque no me referia al TDA2004 me referia al *TDA2006 *capsula TO220 pentawat
Por otro lado para que quieres 4 ohms si tienes 8 te dije pero lees tan de prisa que no entiendes, a menor impedancia mayor distorción

Si vos queres calidd anda pensando en algo que trabje en 8 ohms, fijate que en la TV le ponen parlantes de 16 ohms porque entre otras cosas logran un sonido escepcional

El boostrap es "refuerzo"

Haciendo equipos con integrados no vas a aprnder gran cosa de audio, ya que cualquiera medianamente prolijo y que se fije bien arma cualquier cosa que sea con un integrado, de echo ya lo he demostrado, pero solo arma y no tiene ni idea de que armo ni mucho menos como funciona

Yo le enseño a grupo de jóvenes que quieren aprender desde las raices, lo primero que construyen es un amplificdor discreto de 2W (en el foro esta el circuito) aprnden a regular el bias, como medirlo, y como ver que esten presntes una serie de tensiones y como hacer para que los valores sean óptimos

Una de la primeras sorpresas es lo fuerte que suenan 2W, una vez que la práctica quedo nivelada con la teoria, les hago hacer las torpezas que se hacen a diario, poner cargas desadecuadas y ver que pasa y como afecta al amplificador, y también entienden porque se rompe, una vez roto comienza otra etapa, aprender a repararlo, a encontrar el material dañado y en base a ello identificar que le paso al equipo.

Lo dejan operativo y se pasa a un equipo de más potencia, y van viendo como se comporta un amplificador a medida que la potencia aumenta, los recaudos a tomar, como ensayarlo y evitr dañarlo en el intento,las cosas que si se deben hacer,las que no y asi

Cuando terminan, midiendo la fuente ya estan en condiciones de decir la potencia que puede llegar a dar, y a reparr prácticament cualquier equipo de audio en general, y adecuar las señales de entrada y una serie de cosas más


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> me equivoque no me referia al TDA2004 me referia al *TDA2006 *capsula TO220 pentawat


Ahora que me traen dos  tda2004 nuevos y sus componentes me lo tendre que comer con patatitas fritas. 7 euros AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII otro  Mes para que me compren otros integrados... 



pandacba dijo:


> Yo le enseño a grupo de jóvenes que quieren aprender desde las raices, lo primero que construyen es un amplificdor discreto de 2W (en el foro esta el circuito) aprnden a regular el bias, como medirlo, y como ver que esten presntes una serie de tensiones y como hacer para que los valores sean óptimos
> 
> Una de la primeras sorpresas es lo fuerte que suenan 2W, una vez que la práctica quedo nivelada con la teoria, les hago hacer las torpezas que se hacen a diario, poner cargas desadecuadas y ver que pasa y como afecta al amplificador, y también entienden porque se rompe, una vez roto comienza otra etapa, aprender a repararlo, a encontrar el material dañado y en base a ello identificar que le paso al equipo.
> 
> ...



Ah, que chulo eso que hacen, yo quisiera estar hay aprendiendo eso, asin no tengo problema en montar un amplificador potentisimo paras quearme sordo  Es broma.  Eso que enseñas es lo que quiero saber, pero aun me quedan 2 años si...¿Se llama electronica de Consumo? Hablo de la electronica que enseñas al grupo. O es alguna otra distinta para esas cosas?


----------



## moncada (Jul 23, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> y que pasaria si pongo en paralelo 4 altavoces de 8 homs? Daria 1,XX homs ¿no?. Tambien seria bueno hacer eso o no?
> 
> Y que quiere decir eso de mover mas aire?



Primero debo disculparme por un "horror"  cometido en mi anterior post cuando dije que con el TDA2004 se pueden obtener más de 10w sobre 8 ohms en configuración puente. Quise decir 4 ohms.

Si conectas cuatro altavoces en paralelo de 8 ohms obtendrás unos 2 ohms de impedancia, que es la mínima que aconsejan para ese integrado...

Con "mover más aire" quiero decir exactamente eso: las membranas o conos de los altavoces tienen una superficie determinada. Si utilizas dos en lugar de uno aumentas la superficie de radiación del sonido con lo que lo difundes mejor. En la práctica esto puede suponer una mejora de unos 3dB.

Sin ánimo de ofender, te veo un poquito verde y con ganas de conseguir solamente potencia. A mí entender ésto es un error, pues un sistema de audio de muchos watios pero que distorsione "a kilos" es insoportable al oído. Tal como te ha apuntado pandacba, es mejor empezar con amplis pequeños construídos a partir de componentes discretos. Cuando termines el montaje durante el proceso de ajuste podrás comprobar en el osciloscopio el efecto de la corriente de reposo sobre la distorsión de cruce en los transistores finales, los defectos de simetría en las semiondas cuando no están bien polarizados, etc.

No sé qué fin le vas a dar al amplificador, pero si es para escuchar en casa ten en cuenta que los equipos hifi domésticos suelen trabajar todos sobre baffles de 8 ohms. Las impedancias de 4 o menores se reservan para obtener una potencia discreta a partir de las bajas tensiones que proporcionan las baterías de los coches.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

Era para hacer un equipo de cine para casa. Tendre que usar el 2004, en otro tiempo usare otro.

No se nada de osciloscopios

Bueno, haber que tal suena el car amplifier para un home cinema 4.0


----------



## moncada (Jul 23, 2011)

Bueno, no vamos a despreciar a los TDA2004. Aunque con ellos no vas a conseguir potencias como para hacer temblar las paredes, sí puedes sacarle unos cuantos vatios con una calidad de sonido aceptable. Todavía no sé qué tipo de configuración utilizarás, si un solo encapsulado para estéreo o un monofónico en montaje puente. Supongo que será la primera opción...

A favor del TDA2004 decirte que es un amplificador robusto y fiable (por algo se ha usado tanto en autorradios), además de que utiliza una alimentación simple y no simétrica (+12 y -12v)

Para finalizar, utiliza baffles grandotes. Para ese integrado yo me construiría dos cajas de aglomerado de 16mm de espesor mínimo y de un volumen no inferior a 20 litros. En cada una de ellas instalaría un altavoz de 4 ohms y 8" para los graves y un tweeter piezoeléctrico para los agudos, que no son un prodigio en fidelidad pero son baratos, tienen buen rendimiento y te ahorras el filtro divisor de frecuencias.

Te sorprenderá el rendimiento total del conjunto... y usando los modestos TDA2004

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pra los graves tenia pensado usar un 22w de coche, a 4 homs de altavoz. los dos 2004 los montare en estereo para hacer un 4.0, mas el 2.0 de 22w el cual pondre de subwoofer y de central.

Tengo un bafle debajo de la mesa conectado a los 22 watts y se amplifica los grabes, si lo saoc fuera suenan flojo los grabes, si lo pongo dentro suena de muerte. Aprobechare la esquina para ello.

y Tengo balfes ya hechos, son kendoowd de coche a 4 homs, con tuiter integrado, pone 200w pero no me lo creo, sera en picos ya que es un poco chico el iman y el altavoz.

La caja tiene maderas con grosor de 2 cm, creo, y de altura un poco mas de 1 metro para los dos altavoces.

Te dejo la imagen y me comentas


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=507&pictureid=4371









¿Les puedo meter 18v o 20v?
Cuando los construya esta semana pongo resultados de calidad y demas. Ah lo construyo a cables, aun no se en pcb, haber si asin tampoco afectase a la calidad de sonido.


----------



## moncada (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola de nuevo user300:

Con una caja de 1 metro para subwoofer creo que vas servido... Aunque no sé las dimensiones de esos altavoces elípticos coaxiales de la foto, a ojo deben tener unos 15x20 cm ¿?. Los tweeters incorporados no radiarán ya que el filtro de graves cortará los bajos a unos 150 -200 Hz. A partir de ahí tomarán el relevo los frontales y posteriores, o sea los 4 altavoces y sus correspondientes amplis basados en los 2 TDA2004 que tienes pensado añadir. Estos altavoces "satélite" no es necesario que sean grandes pues no tienen que reproducir frecuencias bajas.

Por otro lado es normal que notes refuerzo en los bajos con el subwoofer próximo a la pared. También ayuda situarlos lo más pegados al suelo.

En cuanto al montaje de los integrados con cables... yo no lo haría, ya que es posible que se generen oscilaciones que hagan imposible la audición. Si sigues con la idea de no construirlo en una placa de c.i. ya diseñada, inténtalo por lo menos en una de esas placas de tiras de cobre que ya vienen perforadas y se usan para prototipos, evitando todas las conexiones largas.

Saludos.

Se me olvidaba: aunque en el "datasheet" del integrado dice que se puede alimentar hasta 28v, yo no utilizaría más de 18...  Con esta tensión y unos altavoces de 4 ohms puedes sacar unos 4w rms, lo que no está nada mal.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

moncada dijo:


> Hola de nuevo user300:
> 
> Con una caja de 1 metro para subwoofer creo que vas servido... Aunque no sé las dimensiones de esos altavoces elípticos coaxiales de la foto, a ojo deben tener unos 15x20 cm ¿?. Los tweeters incorporados no radiarán ya que el filtro de graves cortará los bajos a unos 150 -200 Hz. A partir de ahí tomarán el relevo los frontales y posteriores, o sea los 4 altavoces y sus correspondientes amplis basados en los 2 TDA2004 que tienes pensado añadir. Estos altavoces "satélite" no es necesario que sean grandes pues no tienen que reproducir frecuencias bajas.



Te digo las dimensiones despues, y me dices, el problema es que aun no tiene salida de graves porque no se donde hacerla.



> En cuanto al montaje de los integrados con cables... yo no lo haría, ya que es posible que se generen oscilaciones que hagan imposible la audición. Si sigues con la idea de no construirlo en una placa de c.i. ya diseñada, inténtalo por lo menos en una de esas placas de tiras de cobre que ya vienen perforadas y se usan para prototipos, evitando todas las conexiones largas.



Pero si todo acaba siendo cobre porque se producen oscilaciones, por la longitud de los cables?



> Se me olvidaba: aunque en el "datasheet" del integrado dice que se puede alimentar hasta 28v, yo no utilizaría más de 18...  Con esta tensión y unos altavoces de 4 ohms puedes sacar unos 4w rms, lo que no está nada mal.



Vale, usare 18v, pero que pasa si pongo 28? se quema?

¿Pongo en alto los altavoces de agudos, los del amplificador 4.0 con tda2004?

lA Altura de la caja es de 1 metro 24cm

Las medidas del woofer son 24 y 15

Las demas medidas de la caja las puedes mirar en las fotos que te pondre aqui abajo echas con una regla sobre la caja.

http://imageshack.us/g/233/imagen001rm.jpg/

¿Donde debria hacer el hueco de grabes


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 23, 2011)

dejo a considracion este esquema con tda2004, es de la pagina construye tu video rockola, saludos


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

jorge morales dijo:


> dejo a considracion este esquema con tda2004, es de la pagina construye tu video rockola, saludos



TEATRO CASERO DE 80W ?? eso como  va a ser con un 2004

He encontrado dos esquemas estereo del TDA2004, Pero nose que diferencia hay uno del otro

¿Potencia en vatios? 
¿Graves?

Os dejo el esquema y decidme


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2011)

Te conviene mil veces utilzar el TDA2030, es más simple el circuito, y casi seguro que lo podes comprar echo y tendras una potencia mejor que el TDA2004, ese integrado a su máxima potencia tiene una buena distorción dado que en el uso automovilistico un 10% es aceptable dado que el habitáculo no es la mejor sala de audición y amplificadores con menores niveles no obtienen gran diferencia. 
Dado que si queres un ampli de calidad con 12V solo podes sacar 1.5W sobre 8 ohms  pero claro con niveles de distorción bajísimos.


La potencia de un amplificador depende fundemanetalmente de la tensión de alimentación


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 23, 2011)

¿o el tda1521, lm1875 ?


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Te conviene mil veces utilzar el TDA2030, es más simple el circuito, y casi seguro que lo podes comprar echo y tendras una potencia mejor que el TDA2004, ese integrado a su máxima potencia tiene una buena distorción dado que en el uso automovilistico un 10% es aceptable dado que el habitáculo no es la mejor sala de audición y amplificadores con menores niveles no obtienen gran diferencia.
> Dado que si queres un ampli de calidad con 12V solo podes sacar 1.5W sobre 8 ohms  pero claro con niveles de distorción bajísimos.
> 
> 
> La potencia de un amplificador depende fundemanetalmente de la tensión de alimentación



Ya me tengo que Aguantar con lo que me han comprado,. Pero no importa, Segun dices al tope suena orrible, pues haremos lo siguiente ya que no vamos a desperdiciar esos integrados que me da cosa dejarlos tirados.

Que tension hay que meterle a ese tda2004 para que de X vatios RMS a 4-8homs sin distorcion.?

La idea es comfigurar el TDA2004 de manera que a tal volumen y con tal carga de X vatios sin distorcion.



pandacba dijo:


> Dado que si queres un ampli de calidad con 12V solo podes sacar 1.5W sobre 8 ohms  pero claro con niveles de distorción bajísimos.
> 
> 
> La potencia de un amplificador depende fundemanetalmente de la tensión de alimentación




Eso que dices hay es lo que hay que hacerle al TDA2004 ¿Se podra?

Una pregunta, El datasheet dice:

Its main features are :
Low distortion.   (Baja distorcion)
Low noise.         (Bajo ruido)

Dices que eso distorciona orriblemente pero esque en el datasheet dice lo contrario.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo "ese integrado a su máxima potencia tiene una buena distorción dado que en el uso automovilistico un 10% es aceptable dado que el habitáculo no es la mejor sala de audición y amplificadores con menores niveles no obtienen gran diferencia"


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

jorge morales dijo:


> pandacba dijo "ese integrado a su máxima potencia tiene una buena distorción dado que en el uso automovilistico un 10% es aceptable dado que el habitáculo no es la mejor sala de audición y amplificadores con menores niveles no obtienen gran diferencia"



Perfecto, pero estoy preguntando *La Configuración Para Obtener La Mejor Calidad De Sonido* y segun el datasheet si se pone a un volumen normal no suena tan mal.

Tambien dije que circuito tengo que usar







No se que diferencia hay de uno y otro.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 25, 2011)

estimado user300 checa tambien el datasheet del tda2009, que es todavia con mejor desempeño que el tda2004, claro esta que lo usaras a un volumen adecuado, la distorsion sera minima.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 29, 2011)

otro esquema preamplificador con el tda2004 dejo a consideracion de uds. saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 27, 2011)

¿Como se llama el cirucito para duplicar la señal de la salida de una tarjeta de audio?

Quiero conectar varios amplificadores a una misma salida de una tarjeta pero necesito un duplicador para no perder nada ¿no?

¿Como se llaman esos?


----------



## Electronec (Ago 27, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Como se llama el cirucito para duplicar la señal de la salida de una tarjeta de audio?
> 
> Quiero conectar varios amplificadores a una misma salida de una tarjeta pero necesito un duplicador para no perder nada ¿no?
> 
> ¿Como se llaman esos?



No te hace falta ningún dispositívo, inyecta la misma señal a todos los amplis que quieras.

Saludos,


----------



## moises95 (Ago 27, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> No te hace falta ningún dispositívo, inyecta la misma señal a todos los amplis que quieras.
> 
> Saludos,



¿Pero no se pierde señal potencia o ocurre algo? Como he visto distribuidores de audio con un pequeño operacional para que mande la misma potencia a todos lados.

¿Entonces de ese mismo jack, en pararelo conecto todos los amplificadores que quera no? por ejemplo 6 amplicadores o mas.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 27, 2011)

No se pierde nada, solo cuando hay mucha diferencia de impdancias de entrada o de ganacia entre los distintos amplificadores se puede colocar unos pre para corregir esas diferencias, pero creo que no es tu caso.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 27, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> No se pierde nada, solo cuando hay mucha diferencia de impdancias de entrada o de ganacia entre los distintos amplificadores se puede colocar unos pre para corregir esas diferencias, pero creo que no es tu caso.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Comos sabes que no voy  a tener diferencias de impedancias? Voy a conectar amplificadores de todo tipo, que si 22w para subwoofers, que si un stereo de x vatios que si otro stereo diferente que si otro amplificador de 1w para los tuiters...La que voy a liar


----------



## Electronec (Ago 27, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Comos sabes que no voy  a tener diferencias de impedancias? Voy a conectar amplificadores de todo tipo, que si 22w para subwoofers, que si un stereo de x vatios que si otro stereo diferente que si otro amplificador de 1w para los tuiters...La que voy a liar



Bueno pues en ese caso postea los esquemas de lo que vas a liar, y veremos si merece o nó la pena, añadir mas historias.

Si vas a hacer un 5.1 o 7.1 (a que sí ) vas a necesitar muchas mas cosas......utiliza el buscador.

Saludos.


----------

